# I don't like how Molly is after her spay. . .



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi all! I haven't posted in a while and I hope everyone is having a great summer!

Ok, here's my problem--Molly was spayed on Tuesday, and I thought she was doing really well by Wednesday. Then she started drooling A LOT, and she seems to be peeing A LOT in places she wasn't going for a long time (my house, her crate, etc.) Now she has loose stool, and when I wiped her butt this morning there was blood!

I'm taking her to the vet at 4:30 today, but I was wondering if anyone knew what could be going on!

I'm especially nervous because I took her to the North Shore Animal League b/c it was so inexpensive, and now I'm wondering if I'm getting what I paid for! I know they do dozens of spays/neuters a day, but maybe something went wrong?

Help!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is she on pain meds? I'm guessing she probably isn't if you took her to the low cost clinic, but it could be the pain that is causing her to still be in a great deal of discomfort and allowing her to urinate in strange places.

How old is she now? She's older, isn't she?

I have had a couple of dogs get the runs after surgery. It could be a reaction to the anesthesia on an empty stomach or the pain or stress or a combination of things. As for the blood in the stool, that would get me to the vet to ask, especially since she seems so uncomfortable.

Some dogs are much more sensitive, so give her a little time to return to her perky self, but definitely follow up on what is going on with her. Is she eating and drinking normally yet?


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Kimberly--thank you so much for responding!

They did give me meds, but I didn't give them to her b/c I thought she was ok. She doesn't seem to be in pain. I feel terrible!! Should I have been giving them to her anyway??? They gave me Rimadyl.

She's eating and drinking normally.

She's 20 months and only 7 lbs.

Ugh! I just assumed that I'd know if she was in pain--if she was crying or anything!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Susan, I'm so sorry to hear about Molly. I would definitely take her to your vet to have her checked out. I never had any of my dogs neutered at NSAL but I had my two girls done at Bide-A-Wee and they did great. I wouldn't castigate myself over taking her to NS rather than your vet. They do so many of these procedures. 

Please let us know what your vet says and if you need anything or I can help in any way, just holler.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Geri! I will.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I prefer to work with my own veterinarians for surgery because they know my dogs, but I agree with Geri that you shouldn't worry that taking her to NSAL is part of the problem. Most likely, that isn't the root of what is bothering her. It is probably just the recovery, and I hope that is the case.

Obviously, I don't know Molly, but it sounds like she is one of the quiet ones that suffers in silence. I'm just guessing when I say that because you are seeing such a huge difference in her behavior too. Why not give her the smaller end of the dosage recommended for pain and see if that helps her? I know that when I've had surgery, a little bit of pain relief can go a long way.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan~ I'm sorry to hear Molly hasn't bounced right back after her surgery  Unfortunately, I don't have any advice to offer you other than take her to the vet, which you're already planning to do. I will offer you a hug, though :hug: Being a good mommy can be so stressful at times! I'll check back later to see what the vet had to say.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You definitely should have fed the pain killers. Although it may not be major surgery there will definitely be some discomfort or pain.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Definitely have her checked out to rule out an infection. My DD had her two dogs done at NSAL and they were fine. They were great after the procedures and you wouldn't know they had anything done. I used to work for NSAL and the clinic is really very good.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am so sorry Molly isn't felly well. Lilly was spayed on Monday and I gave her the same pain meds and I gave them to her because it also helps with inflamation. I will check back and see how she is doing.*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*How is Molly doing?*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

I'm waiting to hear about Molly too. I'm hoping no news is good news. Let us know.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking back to see how Molly's doing. :ear:


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*Finally--sorry!*

Sorry to keep you all waiting! I know how concerned everyone gets when one of our furbabies get sick, and I thank you all for that!

Well, first let me say that I took Molly to a new vet yesterday, and they were SO wonderful!! I don't know if you remember the other vet I had taken her to was a friend, but it was SO obvious he wasn't into little dogs. He's a BIG dog guy, and I didn't really like that. So, this new place is run by women (Geri--I'm sure you've heard of it--Companions on Merrick Rd), and they couldn't have been nicer! They were all cooing over Molly--which is really what we all want, isn't it??:biggrin1:

Anyway, the vet took her time with us, explained everything in detail, wrote everything out for me, let me ask as many questions as I wanted. I never felt rushed or anything! SO, the diagnosis is--

she had a mild fever which could be either from the stress of the surgery or the colitis, which is causing the loose stool. She thought the incision looked great, and she didn't think the discomfort was even from that anymore, but more from the colitis, which could be causing cramping.

I have to bring in a stool sample to make sure it's nothing bacterial that she may have picked up at NSAL, and she gave me special food and anti-diarrheal medicine to give her. As soon as I got home I gave her the new food and medicine, and already her stool was better, and this morning it was back to normal and she's totally back to her old self :whoo::whoo:

I know NSAL is a great place, and I definitely don't want to deter anyone from going there. In the end they did a great job, and for that price it's definitely worth it!! Some of you may know by now that I panic and immediately second-guess my decisions!! I need to stop doing that :brick:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan, I'm so glad to read Molly is better this morning :whoo: Hope she continues on the upswing!


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Susan- glad to hear it! 

Jennifer


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, glad to hear the good news!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susan,

It's great to hear that Molly is doing better and I am glad you found the vet that you are comfortable with. Now we need pictures of Molly post surgery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:whoo: Glad she's all better now! We do neutering in a few weeks and I'm worried sick so I love to hear that things are well. Luckily our vet is wonderful, spends lots of time with us and gives Scooter lots of love and tummy rubs! So glad to hear all is well!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just glad to know she's better. Shelby had a touch of colitis as a puppy and she didn't seem to ever be in pain. She just had those bad loose stools.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

I have thought of going there in the past. I remember when they opened. Do you mind telling me how you thought they were price wise? Also, do they take appointments or do you just come in and wait? I'm so happy to hear that Molly is doing better. There is no doubt we worry about all our babies, whether they live with us or not.  Give her an extra hug for me. and the boys.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am so glad she is doing better. *


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susan, I'm so glad to read that Molly is back to her old self.  Great news! I don't blame you for worrying. I do the same. You're a good mommy and now you can feel reassured that she's in good hands should anything happen. Sounds like you've found a great vet.


----------

